# Naja Samarensis Care



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm going to be picking up a Naja Samarensis at the coming Hamm show, but I cannot find a care sheet, can anyone with experience with them share how they keep them please.

Cheers


----------



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

don't know about their care but Naja Samarensis are very lovely naja's :gasp:...seen a little male in my local reptile shop but have you joined a forum called venom land as the name says it's all about venomous snakes :2thumb:.....i do envy you lovely snakes!!


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

venpmking said:


> don't know about their care but Naja Samarensis are very lovely naja's :gasp:...seen a little male in my local reptile shop but have you joined a forum called venom land as the name says it's all about venomous snakes :2thumb:.....i do envy you lovely snakes!!


I never thought of venomland, I will post a thread on there, thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

no problem very good info on there from what research i've done into keeping/care of eyelash pit vipers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hey mate, you could also research where they are from that can give a good idea of requirements.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

SiUK said:


> hey mate, you could also research where they are from that can give a good idea of requirements.


From what I've been reading on them they are found in dry lands and in tropical forests, I'm after what set up in captivity is most successful in the keeping of them.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Razorscale said:


> From what I've been reading on them they are found in dry lands and in tropical forests, I'm after what set up in captivity is most successful in the keeping of them.


I don't know of any care sheets, but the book by Ludwig Trutnau, "Venomous Snakes In The Terrarium" has a section about keeping, breeding and husbandry in captivity. The book is available on Amazon.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

southwest vipers said:


> I don't know of any care sheets, but the book by Ludwig Trutnau, "Venomous Snakes In The Terrarium" has a section about keeping, breeding and husbandry in captivity. The book is available on Amazon.


Thanks for that, will look up that book.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Have decided not to get one as I cannot find adequate care on this species. Thanks everyone for your input. 

I will be getting the book recommended after/at the Hamm show and maybe next time round I shall feel more comfortable getting one.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

If you want mate, I can send you a photo of the pages in the book relevent to that species?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

SiUK said:


> If you want mate, I can send you a photo of the pages in the book relevent to that species?


Only seeing this now mate, yes if you wouldn't mind I'd love to see it and read it!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

If it is any help. I have a samarensis that is just over six months old. They are the same as kaouthia to keep. She is in a 2ft x 1ft glass viv, with forest bark substrate. She has a small water bowl and a long piece of bark to hide under and bask on. Her daytime temp. is around 88 degrees centigrade, and she gets four pinkie mice every four days. I had to assist feed her for the first three months, then I starved her for about two weeks, then left three pinkies in her tank overnight, and they were gone in the morning, now she is taking them off the end of the tweezers.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

tigersnake said:


> If it is any help. I have a samarensis that is just over six months old. They are the same as kaouthia to keep. She is in a 2ft x 1ft glass viv, with forest bark substrate. She has a small water bowl and a long piece of bark to hide under and bask on. Her daytime temp. is around 88 degrees centigrade, and she gets four pinkie mice every four days. I had to assist feed her for the first three months, then I starved her for about two weeks, then left three pinkies in her tank overnight, and they were gone in the morning, now she is taking them off the end of the tweezers.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Cheers for that Brian, as you said same as kaouthia so you do keep the humidity up, how often do you spray her down?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sent you a pm with a link that should be quite helpful for you.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be of some help:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rst-breeding-samar-cobra.html?highlight=samar


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

tigersnake said:


> Her daytime temp. is around 88 degrees centigrade,


I hope you actually mean farenheit and not centigrade


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Razorscale, I spray her once a week. I only spray one end of the tank.
Demonlude, sorry, yes, I ment farenheit:whistling2:
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

tigersnake said:


> Hi Razorscale, I spray her once a week. I only spray one end of the tank.
> Demonlude, sorry, yes, I ment farenheit:whistling2:
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Thank you Brian.


----------

